# Programm für Professionelle DVD-Menüs



## Jukkales (16. Februar 2005)

Ich benutze schon seit längeren Ulead DVD MovieFactory 2 und Data Becker DVD Mnü Designer für Film die ich aufegenommen hab doch bei beiden Programmen fehlt mir etwas. Ich möchte gerne im DVD menü im hintergrund ein Video laufen lassen wie bei Film DVD's gibt es ein solches Programm


----------



## Nico (16. Februar 2005)

Gibt es reichlich => Adobe Encore 1.5, DVDlab, DVD Architect 2.0....


----------

